# How much would a well planned trip to amsterdam cost?



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been thinkin of takin a trip to the dam sometime in 09'.  How much does the average trip cost?  Not at 4/20, I know it would be awesome but I am not a patient person.  I was thinkin of finding a trip sometime during the week.  What are the typical expenses, including price of good weed and a hostel and whatnot.


----------



## tesla (Nov 14, 2008)

Neo It's been a couple of years since I been. I paid about 200 dollars a night for the hotel it was near the redlight district. I spent about 200 bucks on weed for 3 days. Your better off trying to find a hotel near the coffee shops so you can walk most place or use public transportation. I had a blast and someday plan on another trip.


----------



## smokybear (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never been but if I were there, I would definitely want enough cash to have a once in a lifetime experience so I would say that the more the better! Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Growrilla Grower (Dec 19, 2009)

Definitely be careful. Remember weed is not legal there like everyone thinks, that law is just not enforced... If they think you are a grower they will turn you around at the border. And what ever you do don't try to bring anything back...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2009)

:rofl:


This  is  an  old  thread...:48:


but  on  toppic..Im  gonna  Fly  From Seattle  to  Manchester England soon..700   American..We  may  trip  there  we  talked  but  nothng  yet...Im  so  stoked.

Merry  Christmas Everyone:bong:


----------



## skoomaman (Dec 19, 2009)

i plan on going to europe this summer, gonna get a flight to amsterdam and a return from there a month later XD, im prob only going to spend less than a week in amsterdam but i want to have atleast 3-4grand for the trip(also a friend is going to have around the same). 
How do you go about finding non tourist prices and product? is my question

XDXDXD trying to bring anything back!! harold and kumar couldnt even wait they had to try to bring weed to amsterdam LMAO!!!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 19, 2009)

skoomaman said:
			
		

> i plan on going to europe this summer, gonna get a flight to amsterdam and a return from there a month later XD, im prob only going to spend less than a week in amsterdam but i want to have atleast 3-4grand for the trip(also a friend is going to have around the same).
> How do you go about finding non tourist prices and product? is my question
> 
> XDXDXD trying to bring anything back!! harold and kumar couldnt even wait they had to try to bring weed to amsterdam LMAO!!!



Hi Bud,

Make sure your pal has his 3-4 grand too...  Been there, done that...  That's a nice amount for a week's visit, especially if you both have that.  You could even have a decent time for quite a bit less if you look for deals and depending on your vices... lol...   There's something for everyone in Amsterdam...   There are lots of places you can stay at that are great stays for less than the standard 'american style' hotel but with Amsterdam you usually have to plan a good half year in advance to get the inexpensive smaller hotels before they get booked up by regulars and travel agents.  It might be different today with the tighter economy though so I'd check on the latest info and message boards.  You may be able to get a great deal last minute.  What I usually do is when I think I know the dates I go ahead and make a couple of hotel reservations with my credit card, and make sure that the cancellation policy is free as long as I give them 24 hrs notice.  That way I have a plan and when it gets closer to the trip I'll start looking around for deals on hotels online and sometimes cancel my first reservation.  

The central area of A'dam, the 'Centrum'  is very touristy and probably where you'll spend most of your time unless you make a point to go to the outskirts of town.  But there are a lot of hidden gems and neighborhoods like the Jordaan that has killer neighborhood restaurants and quiet little hotels blended into the neighborhood.  The Greenhouse has a great coffeeshop location that's off the beaten path away from the Centrum...  on Tolstraat in a nice little neighborhood I spent a lot of time in...  Great vibe and hopefully some Super Silver Haze buds waiting for you when you get off the tram...  After you smoke about umpteen zillion joints during your week's stay in A'dam SSH is one of the few that ALWAYS gets you stoned... no matter HOW much you smoked that day...:hubba:

I've worked in A'dam for several months at a time before and I've since been there a half dozen times for visits and I find it a relatively safe big city but just like any big city watch where you go after dark and always keep a close handle on personal property, backpacks, etc. and be careful not to be a victim of a pickpocket.  I had a waitress at a Dutch restaurant ask me to stand up for a minute at my outdoor table only to lift the leg of my chair and put my backpack strap thru the leg of the chair and then she asked me to sit back down...  Obviously she's seen some shenanigans at the outdoor tables before.  And when you're 4 or 14 joints into the day at 2pm... It's easy to let your guard down...  :joint: 

Safe Travels!


----------

